# Datenbank Zugriff Xampp



## werner_sg (25. April 2019)

Hallo vieleicht ist hier ja jemand bei der mir etwas helfen kann

Ich habe Xampp komplett installiert und möchte nun auf eine Datenbank über das locale Netzwerk von einem Programm aus zugreifen.

Der Zugriff auf PHPMyAdmin über den Browser des betreffenden Rechners funktioniert tadellos, aber der Zugriff des Programmes wird abgelehnt bzw. findet er die Datenbank nicht.

Der Rechner mit Xampp hat local die IP 192.168.2.110 der Zugreifende Rechner 192.168.2.111

Die verwendete URL im Programm ist:  jdbc:mysql://192.168.2.110:3306/europos 

Starte ich das Programm auf dem gleichen Rechner wie Xampp und trage statt der IP Adresse localhost ein dann geht es ohne Fehler.

Zusätzlich habe ich im Router mitlerweile die TCP Ports 80 und 3306 direkt auf 192.168.2.110 weitergeleitet

Ich habe im Endefeckt alle über Google vorgeschlagenen Lösungen durch aber es will einfach nicht. was fehlt noch

ach ja das Require all denied wurde in der config natürlich auch durch Require all granted ersetzt.

Mir fält nichts mehr ein


----------



## Technipion (25. April 2019)

Hallo Werner,
also habe ich das richtig verstanden: Du hast zwei Rechner mit Windows, und auf beiden läuft Xampp. Auf dem Rechner unter 192.168.2.110 läuft eine Datenbank und der Client unter 192.168.2.111 versucht darauf zuzugreifen.



werner_sg hat gesagt.:


> Zusätzlich habe ich im Router mitlerweile die TCP Ports 80 und 3306 direkt auf 192.168.2.110 weitergeleitet


Das brauchst du eigentlich nur, wenn du von außerhalb auf deinen Rechner zugreifen willst. Moderne Router sind wie eine Firewall und blockieren grundsätzlich jeden Zugriff von außen. Außer du leitest Ports auf lokale Rechner um, dann kannst du vom gesamten Internet aus darauf zugreifen.

Ich vermute - da du auf Windows bist - dass der Server (in deinem Fall Xampp) von Windows blockiert wird.

Schau mal, hier ist eine Anleitung um Xampp einzurichten, hast du die Schritte so ausgeführt? (insbesondere den Teil mit der Netzwerkfreigabe)
How to install and configure XAMPP on Windows 10 • Pureinfotech

Gruß Technipion


----------



## werner_sg (25. April 2019)

Technipion hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Werner,
> also habe ich das richtig verstanden: Du hast zwei Rechner mit Windows, und auf beiden läuft Xampp. Auf dem Rechner unter 192.168.2.110 läuft eine Datenbank und der Client unter 192.168.2.111 versucht darauf zuzugreifen.
> 
> 
> ...



Bis auf die Aktivierung von TomCat und dem Port wechsel (was ja eigentlich nicht unbedingt Notwendig ist)
habe ich alles so eingestellt.

Werde es gleich noch mal mit aktiviertem TomCat probieren, aber wie gesagt über dn Browser im externen Rechner habe ich vollen Zugriff nur nicht über das zu nutzende Program

mit bestem Gruß Werner


----------



## Technipion (25. April 2019)

werner_sg hat gesagt.:


> aber wie gesagt über dn Browser im externen Rechner habe ich vollen Zugriff nur nicht über das zu nutzende Program


Achsooo. Also du kannst im Browser von Rechner 192.168.2.111 auf den Server von 192.168.2.110 zugreifen? Ja dann muss es ein Fehler im Client sein. Welches Programm benutzt du denn?


----------



## werner_sg (25. April 2019)

Handelt sich um den Küchendisplay von ChromisPos.
Liegt aber mit höchster Sicherheit am Server 192.168.2.110 wenn ich das dashboard direkt über die IP 192.168.2.110 anspreche und von dort ins PhpMyAdmin Wechsel alles fehlerfrei

Gehe ich jetzt den Weg über die IP sowie sie mir die Browser Info im Reiter zeigt also 192.168.2.110/127.0.0.1

erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung Objekt nicht gefunden 

```
Objekt nicht gefunden!
Der angeforderte URL konnte auf dem Server nicht gefunden werden. Sofern Sie den URL manuell eingegeben haben, überprüfen Sie bitte die Schreibweise und versuchen Sie es erneut.
Sofern Sie dies für eine Fehlfunktion des Servers halten, informieren Sie bitte den Webmaster hierüber.
Error 404
192.168.2.110
Apache/2.4.37 (Win32) OpenSSL/1.1.1 PHP/7.2.12
```
(ich weis ist kein Code aber besser zu lesen)

Hänge ich da aber noch den Port an also komplett 192.168.2.110/127.0.0.1:3306

Wird der Zugriff verweigert


```
Zugriff verweigert!
Der Zugriff auf das angeforderte Objekt ist nicht möglich. Entweder kann es vom Server nicht gelesen werden oder es ist zugriffsgeschützt.
Sofern Sie dies für eine Fehlfunktion des Servers halten, informieren Sie bitte den Webmaster hierüber.
Error 403
192.168.2.110
Apache/2.4.37 (Win32) OpenSSL/1.1.1 PHP/7.2.12
```

was kann es noch sein


----------



## werner_sg (25. April 2019)

Nachtrag:

Nachdem ich jetzt noch zusätzlich den Port 3306 als ausgehend unter den Firewall Regeln freigegeben habe 

Änderte sich die Anzeige bei der Eingabe: 192.168.2.110:3306 von Seite nicht erreichbar in : JÿjHost 'DESKTOP-REB6I4P' is not allowed to connect to this MariaDB server

Wenn ich Sie nicht schon hätte würde ich graue Haare kriegen


----------



## ComFreek (26. April 2019)

Du musst für den entsprechenden MySQL-Benutzer konfigurieren, dass auch 192.168.2.110:3306 eine erlaubte Quelle ist. Ich weiß das nicht auswendig, wirst du aber sicher im Internet finden können 

Ich würde aber definitiv die Quelle auf lokale IPs beschränken! Idealerweise solltest du den Port schon im Router nur für lokale IPs beschränkt haben.


----------



## werner_sg (26. April 2019)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Du musst für den entsprechenden MySQL-Benutzer konfigurieren, dass auch 192.168.2.110:3306 eine erlaubte Quelle ist. Ich weiß das nicht auswendig, wirst du aber sicher im Internet finden können
> 
> Ich würde aber definitiv die Quelle auf lokale IPs beschränken! Idealerweise solltest du den Port schon im Router nur für lokale IPs beschränkt haben.



Denkst du aber auch nur alles was ich gefunden habe, habe ich angewandt.
Ist aber alles nur für den Browser Zugriff ohne speziellen Port Zugriff und das funktioniert ja auch, gut die meisten Nutzen Xampp wahrscheinlich nur für das anlegen und testen von Webseiten (habe ich früher auch nur dafür gebraucht)


----------



## EuroCent (27. April 2019)

Naja dafür ist ja auch Xampp gemacht.
Er ist in der Regel nicht für den Aussenbetrieb gedacht und auch nicht so konzipiert 

Du müsstest unter Win7/10 einen Webserver, PHP und co separat installieren und konfigurieren 

Falls man tatsächlich mit xampp ins WWW kann bin ich gespannt wo es dafür einen How To gibt, da mich das auch interessiert


----------



## werner_sg (27. April 2019)

EuroCent hat gesagt.:


> Naja dafür ist ja auch Xampp gemacht.
> Er ist in der Regel nicht für den Aussenbetrieb gedacht und auch nicht so konzipiert
> 
> Du müsstest unter Win7/10 einen Webserver, PHP und co separat installieren und konfigurieren
> ...



ich will ja nicht ins www dafür habe ich einen Server mit passender Datenbank es soll einfach nur lokal funktionieren und das nicht nur über den Browser


----------



## EuroCent (27. April 2019)

Achso 
Dann hab Ich das wohl missverstanden. 

Hast Du dir das hier mal angeschaut? : XAMPP im LAN nutzen – norbat.de
In deinem Fall falls noch nicht getan "httpd-xampp.conf" anpassen:

```
<LocationMatch "^/(?i:(?:xampp|security|licenses|phpmyadmin|webalizer|server-status|server-info))">
 Require local
 Require ip 192.101.17
 ErrorDocument 403 /error/XAMPP_FORBIDDEN.html.var
</LocationMatch>
```


----------



## werner_sg (28. April 2019)

```
Alias /phpmyadmin "E:/xampp-server/phpMyAdmin/"
    <Directory "E:/xampp-server/phpMyAdmin">
        AllowOverride AuthConfig
        Require local
    Require ip 192.168.2
        ErrorDocument 403 /error/XAMPP_FORBIDDEN.html.var
    </Directory>
```

den Eintrag "LocationMatch" gibt es in der aktuellen Version nicht mehr
in Verschiedenen Anleitungen wird auch eine Entfernung empfohlen dann würde das Anpassen entfallen.

Aber irgendwie scheint es ja auch am Port zu liegen weil ich erst mit Port Eingabe das Zugriffsverbot erhalte.


----------

